# how to move book from device to cloud



## fastdogs

Is there any way to do this once a book has been downloaded from the cloud to the device? I'm setting up my parent's fire we got them for Christmas, and wanted to have a few books and apps on it ready to go. Somehow one of the other books that I'm sure they won't be interested in, got downloaded to their kindle. I need to send it back to the cloud. Also, when my dad finishes a book he always deletes it from the device (he has a kindle 2) so he's only got books on the kindle that he hasn't yet read, and I'll need to tell him how to do this on the fire. We share the same account, so we don't want to delete a book completely, just remove it from the device.
thanks
vickie


----------



## TessM

Just tap and hold the book and it will ask if you want to remove it from the device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastdogs

wow, thanks! worked like a charm!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I assume you're going to keep the Fire registered to your account?  Because, unlike the way it works with the eInk kindles, when you de-register the Fire all downloaded content will be removed.  Of course, it's always been the case that it's been against Amazon's Terms of Service to give away or sell a Kindle with content intact; with the Fire, you basically can't.


----------

